# Question about my Sony FB Wega Trinitron 32..



## Italfra1

Guys, I was recently given a barely used Sony FB Wega Trinitron 32 inch flatscreen tv. It's a 2002 and the model is KV-32HS500. This thing is huge but it's better than the standard def tv that was in my bedroom.

I have the sony hooked up in the bedroom through my HD Directv HR20-700 box. I'm running a cable from the HDMI output on the directv reciever to the HDMI/DVI input on the Sony. Everyone I talked to said it's the best video I can get. Better than Component, S Video. 

Here's my question? I have the directv box set to 1080i & 16.9 and the tv is set up for 16.9. But the annoying black bars just won't go away. They are on the top and bottom of the screen. Seems like the only way they will go away is if I drop down to 480i and then I'm able to stretch or fill the screen, but it's all stretched out and looks weird. 

I even talked to a Sony customer service person and they didn't seem to be much help. It's a fantastic picture quality. I just wish I could fill the entire screen with video and lose the black bars.

Anyone have this tv and figure out a way to get rid of them. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

I would go into Sony Service Menu and stretch your picture since the TV is dedicated to the DVR. 
Just get some static picture with a circle [in a middle] to keep a proper ratio while changing the settings.


----------



## jimmie57

Does it do this on all channels ?

Have you cycled thru the "Formats" using the Format button on the remote to see if you can make it fit ?

Is the TV set to Auto for Auto Detecting the 16:9 format ? This is settable in the video section of setup.

Page 73 of your manual.


----------



## harsh

Because that model is a 4:3 CRT and you're telling the HR20 that it is a 16:9 screen, you're getting exactly what you asked for.

You will likely benefit from using the "native" setting as opposed to the 1080i setting. Note that you may have to disable the 720p mode given the antiquity of the TV.

You should never expect to lose the top and bottom bars on HD channels (or channels that have the bars built-in as many of the SD channels now do).


----------



## jimmie57

For this model from the literature sheet.

Hi-Scan 1080i™ Display Sony’s Hi-Scan1080i™ TV’s accept
the full 1080 interlaced scanning lines (1080i) or 720 progressive
scan (720p) from an external HDTV receiver or a compatible high
definition digital satellite receiver. It also accepts 480 progressive
(480p) scanning lines from compatible DVD video sources.


----------



## jimmie57

From the picture of the set it appears to be 4:3 shape as previously posted by Harsh.
*Edit: Your screen is 26" wide and 19-1/2" tall. Definitely a 4:3 shape.*

You should still be able to get the picture to fit the width, undistorted, and possibly have bars at the top and bottom.


----------



## harsh

jimmie57 said:


> You should still be able to get the picture to fit the width, undistorted, and possibly have bars at the top and bottom.


This is where setting the HR20 to native mode may help.


----------



## Italfra1

P Smith said:


> I would go into Sony Service Menu and stretch your picture since the TV is dedicated to the DVR.
> Just get some static picture with a circle [in a middle] to keep a proper ratio while changing the settings.


Not sure exactly what you mean by service menu. I've been through all the settings in the main menu. Not exactly sure how to access the service menu. Sounds like something you need a code to access. I'm away for a few days but will look into this when I return. Thanks..


----------



## Italfra1

jimmie57 said:


> Does it do this on all channels ?
> 
> Have you cycled thru the "Formats" using the Format button on the remote to see if you can make it fit ?
> 
> Is the TV set to Auto for Auto Detecting the 16:9 format ? This is settable in the video section of setup.
> 
> Page 73 of your manual.


Yes, I've cycled through all formats on both Sony remote and directv remote and still have the black bars. No format fills the screen. I also have the TV set up for auto detecting 16.9 in the video section of the tv as shown on page 73. Yes, black bars on all channels..


----------



## Italfra1

harsh said:


> Because that model is a 4:3 CRT and you're telling the HR20 that it is a 16:9 screen, you're getting exactly what you asked for.
> 
> You will likely benefit from using the "native" setting as opposed to the 1080i setting. Note that you may have to disable the 720p mode given the antiquity of the TV.
> 
> You should never expect to lose the top and bottom bars on HD channels (or channels that have the bars built-in as many of the SD channels now do).


I guess I'll try switching from Native off to Native on in the DVR settings and trying a few things you've mentioned. I understand what your saying. I was really hoping to get the highest quality video like 1080i without the black bars. Just haven't figured out how just yet. Doesn't it take longer to find the picture in Native on? Seems like it cycles around with all these flashes and weird screens until it finds it. My big Samsung has always been set to Native off.


----------



## Italfra1

jimmie57 said:


> From the picture of the set it appears to be 4:3 shape as previously posted by Harsh.
> *Edit: Your screen is 26" wide and 19-1/2" tall. Definitely a 4:3 shape.*
> 
> You should still be able to get the picture to fit the width, undistorted, and possibly have bars at the top and bottom.


I agree it's the 4.3 shape but I thought I would get full screen video in 1080i. I'll continue to work on this when I return in a few days. Driving me crazy that that huge screen is filled with hd video. Big black bars driving me crazy. Not as annoying when you watch tv in the dark at night. I'll report back when I get it full screen display.


----------



## lugnutathome

From the Crutcfield page It IS a 4:3 display on any 16:9 material it will display the full width of the picture and full height but to fit the 16:9 image completely in the 4:3 frame THERE WILL BE BLACK BARS TOP AND BOTTOM. THIS IS UNAVOIDABLE WHEN DISPLAYING THE COMPLETE UNMODIFIED IMAGE!

IF seeing the complete image is not important then zoom may fill the entire screen but you will lose image from both sides of the picture.

A Crop format can also fill the screen but again you will lose the content from the sides. (as well as image detail). To have a full screen with full display try the TV set as is to auto scale the HD and set the HR20 to "CROP" this will crop off the top and bottom and also the sides. Should rid you of the black bars. Also set the HR20 for the 4:3 display.

I get the annoyance, this is why I really need to be interested in a show that is 4:3 format to even consider watching it. (the side black bars annoy me).

You can if you so choose exclude the HD channels from that HR20 and just watch SD which will have screen filling 4:3 images. The images will be incomplete however as some picture from both sides is cut off to fit the 4:3 display.

There is no way to enjoy a full un modified HD 16:9 image on your 4:3 display without having the upper and lower black bars.

Don "the price you pay for free" Biolton


Italfra1 said:


> Yes, I've cycled through all formats on both Sony remote and directv remote and still have the black bars. No format fills the screen. I also have the TV set up for auto detecting 16.9 in the video section of the tv as shown on page 73. Yes, black bars on all channels..


----------



## spartanstew

Italfra1 said:


> I agree it's the 4.3 shape but I thought I would get full screen video in 1080i. I'll continue to work on this when I return in a few days. Driving me crazy that that huge screen is filled with hd video. Big black bars driving me crazy. Not as annoying when you watch tv in the dark at night. I'll report back when I get it full screen display.


First, it's not a huge screen, it's a 32" display.

Second, how do you expect to watch a 16:9 program on a 4:3 display without black bars? In order to do so, you'd either have to cut off the sides of the picture or stretch the picture. Neither of which should be acceptable.

The black bars are supposed to be there.


----------



## Italfra1

spartanstew said:


> First, it's not a huge screen, it's a 32" display.
> 
> Second, how do you expect to watch a 16:9 program on a 4:3 display without black bars? In order to do so, you'd either have to cut off the sides of the picture or stretch the picture. Neither of which should be acceptable.
> 
> The black bars are supposed to be there.


Pretty sure you've hit it right on the head. It's a 4.3 display so there's really no way around the black bars on 16.9 programming. Unless you crop or stretch the picture, which I have never been a fan of. I'll live with the black bars. It's a bedroom tv so no big deal. When I'm ready I'll replace it with a 16.9 set.

Really nice picture for an older Sony.


----------



## satcrazy

Had one of these years ago.

Picture is outstanding for a crt. 

Sadly, you will have to live within the parameters of 4:3.

Component supplies a very good picture also, if I remember correctly.

Was a monster/although excellent picture until it developed the infamous "7 blinks of death". Sony had issues with capacitors in these. There is lots of info on these at avs forum.

good luck!


----------



## Rich

Italfra1 said:


> Pretty sure you've hit it right on the head. It's a 4.3 display so there's really no way around the black bars on 16.9 programming. Unless you crop or stretch the picture, which I have never been a fan of. I'll live with the black bars. It's a bedroom tv so no big deal. When I'm ready I'll replace it with a 16.9 set.
> 
> Really nice picture for an older Sony.


I had a 36" and a 40" (500 pounds) Sony HD Trinitrons. What you're seeing is normal. As long as you feed it an HD signal you're not gonna fill up that screen. BTW, I had to use component wires on each of them, they would not work correctly with the HR20-700s. Got rid of both those monsters.

Took 3 guys to get that 40" monster up six stairs.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

The 36" sets were around 200lbs back in the day, and the 40" ones were about 325, but maybe they *felt* like 500 lbs, Rich :lol:


----------



## P Smith

He has GOLD HDTV that time, that's why it was so heavy


----------



## Italfra1

P Smith said:


> He has GOLD HDTV that time, that's why it was so heavy


We're watching it in 480p original format with Native On and it fills the screen. Obviously not the same quality as 1080i but I don't have to look at the black bars and it's still a great picture. It's still great HD quality just not in 1080i and it really doesn't look that distorted at all.

I put my flat screen samsung in the living room on the same exact channel that I was watching on the Sony Trinitron and paused them both to see exactly how much video was being cut off and it was very minimal. I'll just leave it set at 480p for now because my wife couldn't care less about 1080i and when I want to watch something I can set it back to 1080i. The tv didn't cost me a dime so when I find someone giving away a 16.9 aspect HDTV I'll grab it and get rid of this boat anchor.


----------



## P Smith

you forgot how much you pay now for kW/hrs sucking by the big TV


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> The 36" sets were around 200lbs back in the day, and the 40" ones were about 325, but maybe they *felt* like 500 lbs, Rich :lol:


The box the 40" came in said 500 pounds. The delivery guys were *****ing about heavy they were and how much they hated them for that. The 36" set I'm not sure of.

Are you sure you looked at the specs for the last Sony 40" set? MSRP was around $4,000. It had a DVI connection instead of an HDMI connection. I took it apart once and you would have to see what was in that sucker. Even had a large (for a TV) sub-woofer hidden inside. Excellent PQ, but the HD display was very small. (If anyone is wondering about me paying that much for a TV, I didn't, paid ~ $1,750 for it.)

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

Those tvs with the stands may have been 500 lbs....but the tv's by themselves were only about 325. I dont think anyone in their right minds moved them as one unit...


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> Those tvs with the stands may have been 500 lbs....but the tv's by themselves were only about 325. I dont think anyone in their right minds moved them as one unit...


The stand came in it's own box, the TV came in its own box. Both boxes had weights on them. The stand wasn't heavy, I remember that.

Rich


----------



## Italfra1

P Smith said:


> you forgot how much you pay now for kW/hrs sucking by the big TV


You had mentioned going into the Sony Service menu and stretching the video to fill the entire screen. Do you mean the Sony remote menu or actually accessing some type of services I that allows you to manipulate the size of the picture. Just curious?


----------



## CCarncross

Italfra1 said:


> You had mentioned going into the Sony Service menu and stretching the video to fill the entire screen. Do you mean the Sony remote menu or actually accessing some type of services I that allows you to manipulate the size of the picture. Just curious?


Whatever you do will distort the natural shape of the image....display a rectangular image on a squarish tv, to make it fit correctly, there will be black bars. Anything else is blasphemy.


----------



## P Smith

Italfra1 said:


> You had mentioned going into the Sony Service menu and stretching the video to fill the entire screen. Do you mean the Sony remote menu or actually accessing some type of services I that allows you to manipulate the size of the picture. Just curious?


Actually (follow you  ), you are not allowed to change anything in Service Settings. 
Drop the idea, as my intention was before all tidbits came - to change overscan, but it has small room to changes, usually 10% max and will not get desired 16:9 to 4:3 crop.


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> Those tvs with the stands may have been 500 lbs....but the tv's by themselves were only about 325. I dont think anyone in their right minds moved them as one unit...


Called Sony today and a CSR tracked down the weight of the 40" set. You're correct, I'm wrong, don't really know where I got the 500 pounds from. I asked my son if he remembered mentioning the box said 500 pounds and he replied, "That was the elliptical trainer, not the TV". My bad... :nono2:

Just out of curiosity, where did you find the weight of that monster? The CSR from Sony had a hard time finding it, had to go back in their records to get the weight.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

Rich, Google is your friend....

I just googled "sony 40" crt weight and saw this link a few down the page. I had a 35" Mits CRT back in the day and know it was around 180lbs, so I extrapolated and thought it didnt make a lot of sense for the 40's to weigh 2 1/2 times as much. The whole weight of the crt's was basically glass tube.

http://www.amazon.com/SONY-KV-40XBR800-Trinitron-Wega-Color/dp/B0000789GB


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> Rich, Google is your friend....
> 
> I just googled "sony 40" crt weight and saw this link a few down the page. I had a 35" Mits CRT back in the day and know it was around 180lbs, so I extrapolated and thought it didnt make a lot of sense for the 40's to weigh 2 1/2 times as much. The whole weight of the crt's was basically glass tube.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SONY-KV-40XBR800-Trinitron-Wega-Color/dp/B0000789GB


I had a 40" Mitsubishi at that time, too. It was light enough for my son and I to lift. I couldn't believe how much heavier the Sony was, but the Mitsubishi wasn't HD. Now, let me read that link.

Rich


----------



## Rich

OK, read the link and I'm not surprised by how many folks remarked about it's weight. Damn thing certainly felt like 500 pounds. 

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> OK, read the link and I'm not surprised by how many folks remarked about it's weight. Damn thing certainly felt like 500 pounds.
> 
> Rich


Took 2 rather large guys to remove mine, and they were struggling. That 32" was amost 170lbs. Dead weight. Front end heavy. Never again.

Nice picture though!:lol:

Oh yeah, going into any service menu to make changes can be very tricky, and could result in a real "boat anchor".


----------



## acostapimps

I have the same TV but we moved it to one of bedrooms in the basement after we upgraded to HDTV, Darn thing is so heavy me and my dad were really struggling down the stairs to the basement, it's like moving a 300 pound rock, But I agree nice picture when we only had cable service.


----------



## CDJohnson25

When my friend bought a new 55" flat panel, he couldn't sell his 40" Sony, so he "gave" the TV and stand to me. After moving it in, I felt like I got the short end of that stick! 

I was curious how much that beast weighed, so I pulled up the manual online and it stated 350 lbs for the 40".

I told my wife the TV stays with the house when we move... And it did


----------



## Cholly

I have the same model - Sony KV32-HS5500 - in my den. According to the specs, it weighs 176.5 pounds. 
Regarding the black bars at the top and bottom. Spartanstew is absolutely right. The bars belong there because you are viewing a 16:9 picture on a 4:3 screen. For best enjoyment, deal with the black bars. You'll eventually get used to them. If you set the picure mode to zoom, you'll lose part of the picture.


----------

